# User-Zugang nicht möglich & (1 solved problem)

## AbsturZ

hi community,

ich habe wie der titel schon sagt 2 sehr ernste probleme nach einer (meiner ersten   :Laughing:  ) stage 1 installation. ich habe meine system auch relativ gut gebaut bekommen. nachdem ich aber die administrativen sachen fertig hatte wollte ich mich als user und nicht mehr als root anmelden. 

da kommt problem nummer 1:

ich habe den user mit useradd erstellt und es gab auch keine fehlermeldung, die logs sagen auch nichts falsches.

wenn ich mich jetzt aber mit dem user anmelden will (im nicht gui bereich)kommt die meldung: "Directory doesn´t exist! + $userhomedir"

zunächst hatte ich geglaubt ich hatte das +m bei useradd vergessen, also kommando zurück und userdel und wieder useradd --> gleicher effekt.

ich bin ehrlich gesagt mit meinem latein am ende! habe ich vielleicht einstellungen in der kernel vergessen ? (wie gesagt erstes mal.)

achso: die partion ist in der /etc/fstab enthalten und gemountet. ausserdem kann ich das verzeichnis betreten und die rechte sollten eigentlich bei einem scriptgenerierten user keine probleme machen.

problem nummer 2:

ich habe mir gedacht bauen wir die gui und gucken dann nach dem user.

ich habe also kde kompiliert (ein nerviger prozess, wenn ca. 30 min nach schlafen gehen die inet leitung ausfällt und man am nächsten morgen entsetzt feststellen muss, dass man kaum fortschritte gemacht hat   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

bevor ich es hier falsch darstelle xfree habe ich vorher gemacht und auch getestet wie es in dem guide steht, da war das problem meines wissen noch nicht vorhanden.

also kde läuft, aber ich habe konstant 100 % cpu auslastung, die laut top durch den xfs verursacht wird. allerdings kann ich noch weitgehend mit dem sys arbeiten; meint wenn ich was kompiliere (z.b. xchat) dann geht der xfs auf ca. 50 % runter. 

mein sys:

athlon xp 2600+ (nicht übertaktet)

epox 8rda+

1024 mb pc400 

gf ti 4400 

kernel 2.4.20-r7-gentoo

für mich sieht es so aus als ob der xfs sich alles an leistung nimmt, was nicht von anderen beansprucht wird.

ich kann wirklich jeden tip gebrauchen, weil man nicht immer als root arbeiten und nicht unter konstant mit 100 % usage klar kommt.

danke im vorraus   :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *AbsturZ wrote:*   

> "Directory doesn´t exist! + $userhomedir"
> 
> zunächst hatte ich geglaubt ich hatte das +m bei useradd vergessen

 Was bitte ist '+m'? Hast du das Verzeichnis wirklich angelegt?

 *AbsturZ wrote:*   

> problem nummer 2:
> 
> also kde läuft, aber ich habe konstant 100 % cpu auslastung, die laut top durch den xfs verursacht wird. allerdings kann ich noch weitgehend mit dem sys arbeiten; meint wenn ich was kompiliere (z.b. xchat) dann geht der xfs auf ca. 50 % runter. 

 Bei nem Einzelplatz-Desktop brauchst du den xfs eh nicht, einmal starten und stoppen um die Font-Directories zu indizieren sollte reichen. 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## AbsturZ

+m bedeutet, dass das verzeichnis erstellt wird wenn es nicht vorhanden ist.

danke für den tipp, ich werde es gleich mal probieren.

edit:

also problem nummer 2 ist gelöst   :Very Happy: 

danke nochmal.

----------

## dertobi123

Du meinst '-m' ? '+m' gibbet afaik nicht. Könnte das der Fehler sein?

Tobias

----------

## AbsturZ

ups sorry ich meinte -m und habe das auch benutzt ...

imho würde der schon meckern wenn ich +m benutzt hätte (was ich nicht habe).

----------

## dertobi123

Hast du auch -d /home/meinname angegeben?

Tobias

----------

## AbsturZ

ja habe ich

----------

## dertobi123

Zeig mal den ganzen Befehl, mit dem du versuchst den User anzulegen.

Tobias

----------

## AbsturZ

useradd -m -g users -G wheel,audio,games -d /home/absturz -s /bin/bash absturz

----------

## dertobi123

Entweder dem -m fehlt der Parameter, oder du lässt -m raus und erstellst das Verzeichnis selber.

Tobias

----------

## AbsturZ

gleicher effekt ... ob mit oder ohne -m 

das verzeichnis existiert jetzt definitiv, aber immer noch die meldung es würde nicht existieren.

----------

## dertobi123

Stimmen die Berechtigungen?

Tobias

----------

## AbsturZ

drwxr-xr-x    2 absturz  users          48 Sep 24 22:00 absturz

selbst mit chmod 777, ändert sich nichts.

----------

## dertobi123

Testweise mal nen anderen Benutzer ohne -m angelegt, Verzeichnis manuell erstellt und ge*chmod*det?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## AbsturZ

ja natürlich 

ich habe es jetzt bestimmt zum 25ten mal probiert. es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es einmal probiert habe und direkt das forum damit belästige   :Wink: 

----------

## siliconburner

# useradd Neuer_Benutzer -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash

# passwd Neuer_Benutzer

----------

## AbsturZ

funktioniert ebenfalls nicht ...

immer noch der gleiche fehler.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich habe bald die Befürchtung, dass es da noch eine zusätzliche (uns bisher verschlossene) Ebene gibt, im Normalfall _müsste_ das gehen ...

Gruß Tobias

----------

## siliconburner

läuft dein system, ununterbrochen seit derinstallation, oder hast du zwischenzeitlich rebootet?

so'ne verschlossene ebene hatte ich auch mal nach nem system hänger (hatte wohl die gcc -opts zu scharf gesetzt, da wollte er kein kde mehr machen, aber beim 2. mal gings dann immer) reset gedrückt und nach dem erneuten hochfahren war alles richtig gemaountet, aber das homverzeichnis war leer. ?????? nach nem 2. neustart war alles wieder beim alten. (reiserfs)

trag doch mal einfach die /home üpartition aus aus der fstab, und lass das homverzeichnis einfach im / und versuche mal nach nem neustart einen neuen benmutzer anzulegen. wenn das klappt haste probleme mit deiner home partition 

dann neu formatieren und einbinden   :Wink: 

----------

## AbsturZ

in der /etc/fstab:

/dev/hdb5               /home           reiserfs        noatime,notail         0 0

die cflags sind nicht besonders aggressiv:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

das system würde mehrfach rebootet und es hat nichts an der situation geändert.

ich werde mal probieren ob es an der partition liegt, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann weil die frisch ist.

----------

## siliconburner

/dev/hda5               /home           reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

so siehts bei mir aus. die notail option musste man doch nur bei der /boot angeben, wenn sie ein jurnaling enthält (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) kannst ja mal notail weglassen

----------

## AbsturZ

also ich weiß ja nicht aber langsam glaube ich, dass es hier nicht um eine kleinigkeit geht, sondern, dass ich nen ganz heftigen fehler irgendwo gemacht habe. nur wo ?

btw notail soll angeblich nur die performance steigern auf kosten des speicherplatzes (steht zumindest so in der /etc/fstab). ich boote auch die andere reiserfs partition auf diese weise und die macht keine probs (ist die root partition.)

bringt auch nichts wenn ich das ganze ohne mache. ich verzweifel so langsam aber sicher. googlen hilft mir kein stück weiter, in foren finde ich nichts dazu. 

machen wir es mal anders:

ich glaube nicht mehr, dass es an useradd oder an der partition liegt, weil ich die benutzen kann und schreiben / lesen ist alles kein problem. 

gibt es irgendein modul oder eine kernel option für die userverwaltung oder irgendwas in die richtung ?

btw:

```
Sep 25 12:25:14 absturz kde(pam_unix)[24714]: session opened for user absturz by (uid=0)
```

das ist was in der auth.log steht. mehr steht da nicht. außerdem sieht es so aus, als ob der user richtig erstellt wird:

```
Sep 25 11:21:26 absturz useradd[7325]: new user: name=absturz, uid=1000, gid=100, home=/home/absturz, shell=/bin/bash

Sep 25 11:21:26 absturz useradd[7325]: add `absturz' to group `wheel'

Sep 25 11:21:26 absturz useradd[7325]: add `absturz' to group `audio'

Sep 25 11:21:26 absturz useradd[7325]: add `absturz' to group `games'

Sep 25 11:21:26 absturz useradd[7325]: add `absturz' to group `users'

Sep 25 11:21:51 absturz passwd(pam_unix)[7390]: password changed for absturz
```

----------

## ian!

Schon mal versucht mit einem logischen Link das home-Verzeichnis irgendwo anders hinzumappen? Nur als Test?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## AbsturZ

gerade probiert bringt auch keinen erfolg...

----------

## firefly

hmm du könntest mal das tool superadduser versuchen(is im portage)

gruß

firefly

----------

## AbsturZ

leider funktioniert auch das nicht ...

die auth.log sagt:

```
Sep 25 13:15:55 absturz kde(pam_unix)[26606]: session opened for user test by (uid=0)

Sep 25 13:15:57 absturz kde(pam_unix)[26606]: session closed for user test

Sep 25 13:15:58 absturz pam_console[26606]: getgrnam failed for cdwriter

```

was hat es mit dem getgrnam auf sich ?

----------

## dertobi123

@firefly

Wird imho auch nix ändern, der adduser-Befehl ist in Ordnung.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## tacki

getgrname = getgroupname afaik

----------

## siliconburner

such doch mal in deiner gegend nach ner lug (linuxusergroup) und schleppe deine box mit hin. ist vielleicht der einfachste weg den fehler zu finden.

nur so als idee

----------

